# How do you get so many bubbles?



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am curious - how do you ladies get so many bubbles? Am I doing something wrong? LOL  

Spangle xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Im gonna send you loads babes *


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I ve sent you loads as well wishing you good luck for tst day


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Me too Spangle - good luck


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*There. Phew!  We got you up to 1777 - triple 7's for luck babes    *


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

I've taken you to a new number 7

Best of luck
Axx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I've blown you some too to end on a 7, hope you believe in lucky 7 if not let me know and I'll blow ome more to change it.

Good luck for test date    

Jennie
  x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I htink lots of us are blowing loads all at the same time!!  i blew about 6 but it went up by 20!!  i've done loads now for you hun!!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  I keep checking and they keep going up!  I got you on a 77 babes - no doubt it will go up more before you see them again! 

Lots of people love you *


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks you lovely ladies, feeling more loved now and hopefully will bring me some luck.

You are all so lovely, another question when sending bubbles can you send more than one at a time or do you just have to keep clicking?

Love you all


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I just click loads and see where it goes too  
If theres an easier way i'd like to know too please

S xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I dont think there is an easier way - at least i hope not - i got RSI for all off these things!  

Spangle - hope you are OK hun - been thinking and praying for you *


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks again  

Sparkles ordered test yesterday got 2 digital clearblue for £7.99 (postage extra) but thought if gonna come on it will happen now.
Still having light spotting but praying it will not get worse. Got the nurse at the clinic asked them to phone my consultant (he works in London Tues-Thurs) he has doubled the dose of my support praying this helps and that something is growing in there!

LOL Spangle x


----------

